# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  spoiler

## ?????

Chrissie is shocked when she receives a necklace through the post from Den'

WHAT IS DEN ALIVE THEN................. MAYBE HE IS,   :Confused:

----------


## instinct

sounds exciting, i dont think though he is but i think its a gift for chrissie and she gets upset when she sees it.

ps. does anyone know how to post a new thread.

----------


## Behemoth

Don't Post Spoilers here!

----------


## Layne

Chrissie gets a necklace through the post yes, but its either 
 :Smile:  A gift from Den (ordered before he was killed obviously)
OR
 :Smile:  Sam buys it and sends it to her to freak her out!

Hope it helps
Luv ya
Layne
xxx
Ps both could be wrong but its deffinately a present from the grave(if you get what i mean)
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## emma

Hope it is Sam winding up Chrissie! I am really looking forward to their cat fight!

----------


## coolgirl

> Don't Post Spoilers here!


Erm... this IS the SPOILERS ONLY bit of Eastenders!!!

----------


## di marco

i think, though im not sure, that this thread was moved here from another part of the site where spoilers arent allowed

----------


## Jade

I moved it from the general discussion board  :Smile:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

cool, i'd just like to say that if anybody want's to check one of the other threads about this there are all sorts of querys! Ranging from Sam freaking Chrissie out to Den still being alive......CHECK IT OUT!!  :Smile:   ;)   :Smile:   ;)   :Smile:

----------

